# How to lodge a formal complaint against/with Interval International's Marriott Desk?



## Davey54321 (May 28, 2008)

We banked our Marriott Cypress Harbor Thanksgiving week with them a few weeks ago, because we were promised an AC. We called back a week later to ask about the AC and were told it could take a few weeks to show up in our account. When we called this past weekend to check on it again, we were told "Sorry, your week doesn't qualify for an AC and never did." I aksed why their other agents said it did and asked to speak to a supervisor. After waiting 10 minutes, they basically said I should call back on Tuesday if I didn't want to wait for a half hour or more on the phone because they had 'skeletal' crews on. I called back last night and talked to a 'supervisor' who once again said 'Sorry' and that they wouldn't make right by it - stand by their agent. She said they have no way of verifying what we were told (which I know is a blatant lie, supervisors have access to detailed call logs). 
I asked who else I could talk to and she more or less said she was it. I asked to be put to the survey and blasted Interval in that - but I am still furious with them. Does anyone know if I have any recourse? I told her this was 'bad business practice' and that I wouldn't want to deal with their agents anymore - how can i trust them now? This didn't seem to phase this 'supervisor/customer service agent' one bit!!!


----------



## Dave M (May 28, 2008)

I understand and empathize with II's failure to give you what a rep promised you. It appears that rep made a mistake. 

However, I don't have good news for you. I think you'll be wasting your time and energy and prolonging your stress to spend even another minute on this. Sending a complaint will simply get a cordial, "We're sorry we didn't meet your expectations" type of response.

Thus, my suggestion is to take a deep breath, acknowledge that you got the short end of what you were promised and vow to move on.

For next time, consider trying what I do. I _always_ check online to verify that my week qualifies for an AC before depositing, if I'm counting on one. You can follow the steps at this link in the FAQs for the Marriott forum to determine if your week qualifies. If it does, print a copy of the page that has all of the deposit details including the statement that the week qualifies for an AC. Then, if a problem develops, you have written proof of the contractual promise.


----------



## CMF (May 28, 2008)

It depends on your energy and gusto for dealing with this type of problem.  I was in a similar situation [actually worse because no one promised me an AC].  I deposited a week assuming I would get an AC because the week received an AC the previous year [I know better now].  I spoke with a supervisor and was granted the AC as long as I promised never to do it again. 

I think much depends on the words and tone you use when you speak with them as well as finding someone who is willing to listen.  I would take Mr. Dave's advice and call it a day if I didn't think it fun to haggle with customer service folks though.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (May 28, 2008)

Good advice, Charles! You never know what honey will gather.

I learned long ago that if I need help from customer service, I have to bite my tongue, smile continuously and be as sweet as I know how throughout any such conversation. The rep across from me or on the other end of the phone line is much more likely to help someone who expresses an understanding of the problem, is polite, never raises his/her voice and doesn't threaten to take it higher up. If I don't follow those guidelines, I can fully expect the rep that might have some leeway will decide that this is one jerk (me) that won't get what he wants!


----------



## Davey54321 (May 28, 2008)

*Thanks for link and advice, Dave!*

I will take your advice and move on and in the furture will check for AC qualification as you suggest before believing an II rep.

This was our first bad experience with II though (but I doubt it will be our last) and it is frankly making me rethink our membership - SAD but TRUE!


----------



## Davey54321 (May 28, 2008)

*Thanks Dave and Charles...*

I frankly thought I was pretty nice on the phone with II.  I worked in Technical Support for a Software Company years ago (before offshoring was so common) and dealt with some pretty nasty customers at times, so I tend to be firm but polite when I deal with customer service myself - even in a situation like this.

That said, I am ready to put it behind me. I just don't know how trusting I will ever be when an II rep tells me something again. And I'm not sure I won't explore other options for trading or renting our timeshares when we don't plan to use them. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Dave M (May 28, 2008)

Davey54321 said:


> I just don't know how trusting I will ever be when an II rep tells me something again.


I don't blame you. Although I have never had a problem with one of the exchange companies others here have.


----------

